# What do you all think of/about vegetarians?



## Thomas26

Co myślicie o wegetarianie?

Correct?


----------



## jazyk

Wegetarianach, locative plural.


----------



## BezierCurve

Po mojemu jeszcze nielegalne.


----------



## majlo

"Po mojemu jeszcze nielegalne"?


----------



## BezierCurve

The correct plural form was given by jazyk. 

However, I've already heard a few times a singular form "wegetarian" (in nominative, instead of "wegetarianin"), which in Polish is still considered incorrect, but we can expect it to get more and more popular since it's a shorter form. 

Then the original question "Co myślicie o wegetarianie?" will sound still colloquial, but acceptable (as far as it'll be singular).

Sorry for not elaborating on it before.


----------



## majlo

It's the first time I've heard "wegeterian".


----------



## kknd

i've heard about it (pl. acc.)! ;p


----------



## majlo

Pl. acc? Then I've heard it too.


----------

